# Friend harvest a buck that scored 230



## julian faedo (Jan 19, 2011)

Friend from Calhoun County Georgia went to Missouri and got lucky with a 25 point that scored 230


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow.  How old was that buck?


----------



## julian faedo (Jan 19, 2011)

I think he told me 4 1/2


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## mauk trapper (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 19, 2011)

We still have a few big ones left.  

That's a brute!  

What county did he come from?


----------



## Hoss (Jan 19, 2011)

Tell your friend congrats.  That is a lifetime buck there.

Hoss


----------



## jdthayer (Jan 19, 2011)

Monster!!!


----------



## win3006 (Jan 20, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Shook (Jan 20, 2011)

I would have probably passed out when i  saw that thing coming then when i woke up i would have thought i was dreaming


----------



## AbbaDab (Jan 20, 2011)

Man, that thing is sick. Lifetime buck right there. Congradulations.


----------



## 281 (Jan 20, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## jdmac (Jan 21, 2011)

congrats! midwest monster!


----------



## jtomczak (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya thats what dreams are about!


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW! congrats


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Been a good un next year!  LOL


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW!!! that was a buck of a lifetime


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Grief !!!!! What a buck!!!!


----------



## julian faedo (Feb 22, 2011)

He just got his mount back and I just wanted to show it. He took his wifes picture down and put his buck up, so I don't know how things are at home


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Feb 22, 2011)

I think that deer defiantly deserves a spot on that wall!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow what a stud!  Tell him congrats!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 23, 2011)

Massive beast!


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 4, 2011)

If I didn't have room on the wall... I'd put up another wall.   Nice.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Mar 4, 2011)

It is in woods n water. It's prolly legit.


----------



## arkie1 (Mar 5, 2011)

missouri is great for big whitetails


----------



## Chadx1981 (Mar 6, 2011)

Do u have any more info like what county or what time of year. I go to Missouri. I have posted some monster pics if u search my past threads.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

what a deer!!


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Mar 8, 2011)

High fence or free range?  If it is a free range, fair chase buck, that is awesome!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a reminder, this is the bragging board where folks share their success.  If you can't share in their success, then there is really no need to comment. Negative posts will be removed.

Hoss


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Mar 14, 2011)

Did he hunt with an outfitter?  I would be interested in hunting with them.  Can you provider the name of the ranch and/or the outfitter?


----------



## julian faedo (Mar 14, 2011)

when I see him this turkey season I'll get all the information, I know he goes on a private lease and and paid hunt, he got the deer on the paid hunt


----------



## MathewsArcher (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow, that's a great deer. I think he deserves a spot on the wall.


----------



## Wally1012 (Jul 8, 2011)

Congradulations   Wow nice buck


----------



## kevincox (Jul 8, 2011)

Im speechless!


----------



## 5 string (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice 1   !


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 10, 2011)

Gigantopithecusosaurus!


----------



## Bryan K (Jul 10, 2011)

awesome. I would poop my hunting britches if I saw that.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 13, 2011)

Got to be a corn fed deer, I'd still be in ICU.


----------



## olcowman (Jul 13, 2011)

Hoss said:


> Just a reminder, this is the bragging board where folks share their success.  If you can't share in their success, then there is really no need to comment. Negative posts will be removed.
> 
> Hoss



My enthusiasm as I "share in their success" would not be the same for a legitimate wild killed buck versus one shot wandering around inside a high fenced environment... your abrupt nature in diving into the first post that is anything other than unadultered praise kinda tempers the spirit of the post to some degree...

I say super, duper, hooray and hooray again... if this is a wild killed deer. On the other hand... if this is a high fencer... still a nice deer, cool you can afford to do that... way to go. If we can't ask anything concerning circumstances then we should be made aware of this and some of us will just look and not say anything at all. Not being judgemental here...


----------



## Hoss (Jul 13, 2011)

olcowman said:


> My enthusiasm as I "share in their success" would not be the same for a legitimate wild killed buck versus one shot wandering around inside a high fenced environment... your abrupt nature in diving into the first post that is anything other than unadultered praise kinda tempers the spirit of the post to some degree...
> 
> I say super, duper, hooray and hooray again... if this is a wild killed deer. On the other hand... if this is a high fencer... still a nice deer, cool you can afford to do that... way to go. If we can't ask anything concerning circumstances then we should be made aware of this and some of us will just look and not say anything at all. Not being judgemental here...


 
This IS the bragging board.  It is a place for folks to post things that they are proud of.  Anyone who feels they can't congratulate the poster really doesn't need to bother saying anything.  We've had our bashing incidents in the past were folks disagreed on what someone should be proud of and they will not happen again. 

Hoss


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome buck

he has to be 5-7 years old


----------



## Beamer (Sep 17, 2011)

*Amazing Bruiser Buck!*

Congratulations on an amazing buck of a life time....

Its what we all dream of but few get to do. enjoy that monster on the wall..


----------

